# NEW PUPPY: Fidget!!



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello!!

My husband and I have bought a new puppy - we've had her about a month. Her name is Fidget and she is adorable! She was born August 7/2010. She is a Pug cross Toy Fox Terrier! 

Can you handle the cuteness?!


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

MORE pics!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh man she is CUTE!


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks! I think so too


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

She looks like a little boxer! Adorable. And I love the name.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Agree - just LOVE the name and that really is one CUTE puppy!!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Fidget is a FANTASTIC name! I too thought she looked like a tiny boxer xD BTW, the name Fidget makes me want to watch The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

AWW! She kinda looks like Pocky (pug/rat terrier).


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I for one canNOT handle the cuteness. The face is to die for and I love the name. The wrinkles do it for me!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not much for pugs (although I definitely appreciate seeing well-bred, in-shape pugs), but I think pug mixes are awfully cute. I think I just personally prefer the look of a slightly longer snout. Fidget is adorable, and that's a great name!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> I'm not much for pugs (although I definitely appreciate seeing well-bred, in-shape pugs), but I think pug mixes are awfully cute. I think I just personally prefer the look of a slightly longer snout. Fidget is adorable, and that's a great name!


I'm with you on this one. Pug mixes are usually pretty cute...Fidget being one of them!


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

aznVampire said:


> AWW! She kinda looks like Pocky (pug/rat terrier).
> 
> View attachment 22256
> View attachment 22257
> View attachment 22258


Wow that does look like her only grown up 
Probly what she will look like when she grows up


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She TOTALLY looks like a Fidget.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

She's so cute I sometimes refer to my puppy as 'fidget' or 'squirmy'


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

*squeeeee* she is super adorable!



Crantastic said:


> I'm not much for pugs (although I definitely appreciate seeing well-bred, in-shape pugs), but I think pug mixes are awfully cute. I think I just personally prefer the look of a slightly longer snout. Fidget is adorable, and that's a great name!


I totally agree! "Puggles" (I know, I know) just about kill me with their cuteness.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

The one of her sleeping on her back is my favorite. That's the way mine sleep all the time...unless they are snuggled under a blanket.


----------

